
Rhode Island senators introduce bill to require ISPs to block “sexual content” - js2
http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/03/rhode-island-porn-law-would-force-users-pay.html
======
shatteredvisage
Can we please make it to the polls to vote out these small-minded people?

------
nickthemagicman
Cool. Are they going to ban VPNs next? What about https? Even in China it's
pretty easy to get around 'the great firewall'.

Then there's ipv6 which gives a site the amount of proxies equivalent to
molecules on earth.

Blackists never work. Whitelists do but then you no longer have the internet.

It's adorable when baby boomer politicians try to mess with tech affairs...

------
joecool1029
Rhode Island is really making it hard to get off these days. Less than a
decade ago they outlawed prostitution. [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Rhode_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Rhode_Island)

------
vfulco
"First they came for the jerkers..."

------
readhn
As much as im all for for personal freedom and I don't like to see goverment
influence ISPs - in this particular case I'm all for making adult sites harder
to access via paywall or whatever. There is nothing good about porn being
freely available to everyone, especially growing up kids. Porn simply destroys
families, lives and relationships.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4354970/Men-w...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4354970/Men-
watch-porn-happy-relationships.html)

[https://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/11/11/does-
pornog...](https://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2012/11/11/does-pornography-
deserve-its-bad-rap/a-pornography-habit-destroys-relationships)

[https://www.thespruce.com/is-pornography-destroying-your-
mar...](https://www.thespruce.com/is-pornography-destroying-your-
marriage-2302509)

~~~
45h34jh53k4j
Censorship is evil, no matter the content.

Those links are garbage, unscientific opeds. They add nothing to the
conversation. Lucky nearly all of the world has moved past this ignorance.

~~~
readhn
thats very near sighted view on your part. are you a parent? if so - are you
being evil by protecting your kids by installing a filter on their digital
devices? i thought so..

if you read the article there is a peer reviewed article link in there
regarding normality of female abuse in porn.

